# The Next Pandemic!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Be afraid! BE VERY AFRAID!!!!

*NDM-1*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's far greater ones 

Like, stupidity.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Clearly its the iphone 4.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

What's NDM-1?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> There's far greater ones
> 
> Like, stupidity.






planter said:


> What's NDM-1?


_New Delhi metallo-beta-lactamase-1_

"...is a gene (DNA code) carried by some bacteria. If a bacteria strain carries the NDM-1 gene it is resistant to nearly all antibiotics, including carbapenem antibiotics - also known as antibiotics of last resort."






I don't know much about it. But this is what I found~ 
(please note the info may not be entirely correct since I don't know much about so won't be able to tell)

~ Jen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what I am wondering, I was watching dirty jobs the other day and they had been working with crocodile/alligator serum. Apparently in its normal form it is just too strong for humans

Read here.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/908187/crocodile_blood_kills_bacteria.html

Apparently this stuff is kills MRSA and even HIV! I find it simply amazing and hopefully this will be a new and comforting direction for people.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Same thing goes for sharks, they have the best immune system in the world! They can cure cancer too!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Same thing goes for sharks, they have the best immune system in the world! They can cure cancer too!


Just the fins right? Just have the fishermen cut them off and dump the rest of the shark back in the water?


----------

